# skull mount that's a little........different



## Pizonarcher

*Nice job*

Looks good, skull is nice & white & clean. What did you use to whiten it?.
I seen one on old barn siding with barb wire before. You probable could of went out in the woods & found some old barb with but making in was inventive :shade:


Quote: got the usual stares from the mouth breathing hamburger eating hags that spend their saturday afternoons in the corner of the store knitting tiny sweaters for their dogs...
LMAO, now thats funny


----------



## Iceman2383

Pizonarcher said:


> Looks good, skull is nice & white & clean. What did you use to whiten it?.
> I seen one on old barn siding with barb wire before. You probable could of went out in the woods & found some old barb with but making in was inventive :shade:
> 
> 
> Quote: got the usual stares from the mouth breathing hamburger eating hags that spend their saturday afternoons in the corner of the store knitting tiny sweaters for their dogs...
> LMAO, now thats funny


I used peroxide cream...i think it was the 40 strength...had to buy it from a beauty supply store, when the ladies giggled and asked if i was bleaching my hair (i shave my head...AND THAT IS JUST SOOOOO FUNNY) i had a little fun and twitched a little, opened my eyes real wide and said "No....i bleach skulls...."...lmao they stopped giggling.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Iceman2383 said:


> I used peroxide cream...i think it was the 40 strength...had to buy it from a beauty supply store, when the ladies giggled and asked if i was bleaching my hair (i shave my head...AND THAT IS JUST SOOOOO FUNNY) i had a little fun and twitched a little, opened my eyes real wide and said "No....i bleach skulls...."...lmao they stopped giggling.


haha


----------



## 1HoytRedneck

looks good


----------



## BigDoggDarren

very nice looking skull and cool display for it... you probally put more time into the display then the skull, lol.


----------



## bowhunterosteel

Looks Good! May have to try it myself.


----------



## buck knife

I like it,never seena mount like that before.Good thinking on that one !:darkbeer:


----------



## DEEPFRYUM

That just gave me an idea for mine. Awesome


----------



## John-in-VA

Looks real good ,nice job on the skull .


----------



## pollockalope

Dude That's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## pabowhuntR

So how much you gonna charge for ours... No Seriously looks awesome I might have to try one this fall.:darkbeer:


----------



## TexasDeerHunter

Very nice!


----------



## REKUBR

Good job, now find an old worn ripped up cowboy boot and slip over the top of the post...


----------



## hoyt 07

Man that is cool looking. good work. :thumbs_up


----------



## mringer

good work that looks awesome


----------



## silver_yummies

pretty impressive - good idea:darkbeer:


----------



## #1Reezen

Looks really cool!! Nice work!


----------



## BlackHillsDave

Excellent mount and nice job!


----------



## mapleleaf1970

Wow that looks Pro! Great Job and I love the creativeness.


----------



## huntanglergirl

that looks great!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

I love it. Awesome work!


----------



## SPIKER_67

Very creative. That looks great. :darkbeer:


----------



## turkeybuster

looks great for your first one, I have done 2 bear skulls and you are right, they take alot of time..GREAT JOB!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyman1212

looks great its tons better than just the average old mount


----------



## dane0001

Very creative and well done!


----------

